# Solifugae care



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, I love the look of these things and they are just amazing. I have want done for a while and see them for sale on multiple sites and I might get one when I do my next order. Now, does anyone know a good care sheet for these? I cant find any. I have also heard that these don't do well in captivity, have any of you had any success or any understanding if they can do well in captivity? Please help me lol.


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't really found a care sheet for them, but I also haven't looked that extensively. I have kept a couple different species though, and it really isn't that difficult. The hardest part ends up being not feeding them too much. Mine didn't live for very long, but that's partially because I suspect that I was overfeeding them. The info you will usually come across is to feed them every day or two, but I found that my second one lived longer when I wasn't always feeding it. I stretched out the feedings to once a week, but always made sure it had a full water dish and it seemed to do fine. I'm assuming some species are easier to keep than others, but these are pretty simple arachnids to care for. Where were you thinking of getting them from?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw one at backwaterreptiles.com but I think I might pass until I find one from a different site. I will be ordering my next invert from a different site that that one so I will just wait on the camel spider until it arises on a different site. Thanks for the tips, I hope to get one soon!


----------



## Entomancer (Apr 22, 2013)

Cacoseraph, who hasn't posted here in a while, is the guy to talk to about Solifugids.

I'd just send him a PM or something if you can't find what you need otherwise.


----------



## Scourge (Apr 23, 2013)

Some info in the stickies: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59006-solifugids-actually-lives-longer-than-we-think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 23, 2013)

*Solifugae*

I hate to say this, but i wouldn't order anything from backwater reptiles!  I've seen very bad reviews for that site!  Bugsincyberspace just got some in, but i believe he's out currently.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 23, 2013)

They have them? It says there out of stock right now. Should I just wait to see who else gets some in?


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 23, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> They have them? It says there out of stock right now. Should I just wait to see who else gets some in?


He got some a few days ago.  If they're out of stock, i would browse users and if you find anyone with a breeding project, ask about their current condition  These are not commonly bred but you might get lucky!  I hope that helps!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 24, 2013)

I have had a few WC New Mexico ones. I fed them every 2-3 weeks and kept them in an enclosure as big as the animal. They lived about 6-9 months. One had eggs and I incubated them and then they rotted. Good luck.


----------

